
“This guy’s arrogance takes your breath away” - signa11
https://medium.com/@acidflask/this-guys-arrogance-takes-your-breath-away-5b903624ca5f#.m414k8tot
======
okket
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11796557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11796557)
(4 months ago, 123 comments)

